# Avatar



## SizzlininIN (Nov 13, 2004)

Can someone help me find a cute little avatar.  I'd like a little blonde haired angel who's wings flutter. I'm not having any luck.  I'd found one and someone was kind enough to put it with my user name but the wings didn't flutter anymore.


----------



## WayneT (Nov 14, 2004)

*SizzilillIN, do you like these. The top one is the Original, below I have resized for Avitar. A little bit is lost getting it to fit in the size.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 14, 2004)

Hmmmmm....... try here: http://webpages.charter.net/connectingzone/agree.html

OR here: http://pages.prodigy.net/bestsmileys1/pages/angels01.htm

Hope that helps.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 14, 2004)

I found one for you  If you decided you wanted to use that one it might need shrinking a little. I'm not sure. If you did and if it does then let me know and I can shrink it for you.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm looking for one where you can actually see the face when its shrunk down to size.  I like the larger one WayneT but when its shrunk it looks like a bird because you can't make out the face that well.  Leafstorm.....the one you found is beautiful as well but I can't make out the face.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 14, 2004)

I think it's going to be really difficult to find you one with the face because this site needs the avatar to be so small


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 14, 2004)

Found you a couple more!


----------



## WayneT (Nov 14, 2004)

SizzlininIN I shrunk Leaf Storm's one for you. I had some free time on my hands, as usual. 

Leaf Storm, I hope you don't mind me cutting in, not an upstaging exercise.


SizzlininIN I tested it out and it works.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 14, 2004)

Nope, n/p just hope she finds a good avatar.


----------



## WayneT (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanx Leaf Storm. OK, here it is SizzlininIN


----------



## WayneT (Nov 14, 2004)

*Sizzl,* How about a pancake flipping Angel, I resized it to fit.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 14, 2004)

OK..... where did she go?? I hope she thanks you guys for your help.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 14, 2004)

WayneT......I had that one before.....someone was kind enough to put it in the area below my username but the wings didn't move.  I loved it so much but was disappointed the wings didn't move.  Let me see if I can get this to work now.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes it worked............thanks WayneT and Leafstorm........you guys are awesome!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 14, 2004)

SizzlininIN, it looks great.  Good job, guys!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok Deadly I'm going to give you a break because I'm one of those nice girls but what you posted really hurt.  I couldn't believe you thought I would just ignore the time they spent helping me and I wouldn't respond and thank them. A friend of mine happened to call at the last minute after I posted the request and asked me if I could help her to move. I wasn't able to get back on until tonight.  You've been burnt by a selfish girl but not all women are like that some of us do have respect for others.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry SIzz..... I didnt mean for it to be mean. I just meant it to be a very light reminder. I have seen people help folks out on here.... really go out of their way. And the person(s) are never thanked. ANd they leave a message saying something like "I helped.... at least you could acknowledge it". And I really feel bad for the helper.
Im just tellin the truth. I dont know you well enough, so I thought I would pop in a little reminder. 
I didnt mean to hurt your feelings. Sorry. 
*putting keyboard in mouth*


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 15, 2004)

How do you get an avatar?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 15, 2004)

k.....deadly.......i accept .....you can take the keyboard out of your mouth now


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 15, 2004)

I have an photo I would dearly love to have as a avatar.  Can anybody help me?  I would sure appreciate it.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 15, 2004)

Outstanding choclatechef!

Is this photo digital and on your computer?  If so, go into your photo editing software (I use Microsoft photo editor...came with the operating system) and crop, then resize down to 50x50 pixels.  Resave the photo file.

Then go to imageshack.com and upload this mini photo, click on "copy url", then right-click on the highlighten url and copy...

Then go to Your Profile here, go down to the bottom and paste this url of the mini photo in the place for same!

(Egads, I hope this makes sense!)


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 15, 2004)

Audeo, I am not computer savvy.  I have no clue how to do it.

Besides, this old laptop is like to give out under the strain.  Would you, could you, do it for me?  I will send it to you......


----------



## Audeo (Nov 15, 2004)

Hmmm....be happy to, but you'd probably be a lot safer with bucky or wayne or GB!

But you're definately going to need a backup to keep you here online while the picture is being loaded!!!!!

On second thought, do you know any teenagers?  I betcha they can do it for you!!!


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok...Thanks Audeo!


Paging Bucky.......WayneT........GB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CAN YOU HEAR MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Audeo but way to complacated for me. Guess I will just be plain.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 15, 2004)

Edited: post late in getting here and he is already getting the help I was gonna offer... move on... nothing to see


----------



## WayneT (Nov 15, 2004)

CAN YOU HEAR MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/quote]

*Fire away "Choco" you can Email it to me. Or Post it here and I will fix it. IF it is suitable that is.
*
*For anyone contemplating resizing for Avitars they must realise  that resizing to 50x50 pixels is not the only requirement, the Avatar must also only be 7kb in size. That is the prob when resizing GIF animations. To keep within the 7 Kilobyte size sometimes you lose color or the animation has to drop frames etc. most of the Avatars on the Net have been designed to be small so resizing is not a problem, the face on one of the Angels I submited for "Blondie"  was unrecognisable by the time it was shrunk.

I digress once again.*


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 15, 2004)

Wayne.  I don't know how to copy and paste the stupid photo on here, or how to email it to you.  

Could you PM me your email address?  I think I can email it to you that way.  I am hopeless at this.


----------

